# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Anyone tried protriptyline?

## Total Eclipse

I'm currently on it for migraines and sleep disorder -- but suppose to have anti anxiety and anti depressant affects. Has anyone found it helpful?

----------


## Lunaire

Unfortunately I don't have any experience with this one. I have found burning mint essential oil to be helpful for minor headaches though.  :Victory:

----------


## MobileChucko

Hi Total Eclipse...

I have never tried Protriptyline, but do know quite a bit about this medication.

Protriptyline, also known as Vivactil, is a tricyclic antidepressant.  It was initially used to treat depression, and found useful in the treatment of anxiety as well.  Depression and anxiety may feel completely different, but they are really like twins, both emanating from the hippocampus region of the brain.

Like many antidepressants, Protriptyline has been found to be useful in treating off label conditions such as headaches (migraines), other forms of chronic pain, and even used in the treatment of sleep apnea.

Like all antidepressants, what might work well for one person, may not have the same benefits for another.  Finding the right antidepressant can be trial and error.

I do hope that the Protriptyline works well for you.

The very best to you, TE!...  Chuck :Hats off:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Hi Total Eclipse...
> 
> I have never tried Protriptyline, but do know quite a bit about this medication.
> 
> Protriptyline, also known as Vivactil, is a tricyclic antidepressant.  It was initially used to treat depression, and found useful in the treatment of anxiety as well.  Depression and anxiety may feel completely different, but they are really like twins, both emanating from the hippocampus region of the brain.
> 
> Like many antidepressants, Protriptyline has been found to be useful in treating off label conditions such as headaches (migraines), other forms of chronic pain, and even used in the treatment of sleep apnea.
> 
> Like all antidepressants, what might work well for one person, may not have the same benefits for another.  Finding the right antidepressant can be trial and error.
> ...



It doesn't help with my anxiety but it's amazing for my migraines.

----------


## MobileChucko

Cool, Total Eclipse!... :silly:  Chuck

----------

